# Looking at a used HS928



## RyanNsandy (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello all,

I found a used HS928 and was trying to figure out the year. Seller won't be able to check serial number until this evening but wanted to decide if it is a "good one" before then. 

Looks to be in really good shape but perhaps a 2010-2012 model timeframe. 

I am in Sandy UT (elev 5000ish) which gets some decent snow but nothing like we experienced in Meyers, CA. I do have a long drive way but not much of a grade. 

Any advice/input is appreciated.


----------



## RyanNsandy (Aug 23, 2017)

Link

https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/45462921


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Its on the grass for a reason. Look at the bright and shiny worn down auger teeth.

To educate yourself, look at these threads:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/52130-another-shoeless-honda.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...s-section/105545-one-more-shoeless-honda.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ection/105585-another-one-shoeless-honda.html


----------



## RyanNsandy (Aug 23, 2017)

Hey E350. Really appreciate your info. I noticed the shiny spots but wasn't sure how bad it was. Saved me some time and $$. I think i will just Look at a new 928 with tracks and save myself the possible trouble.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ryan:

More Honda subforum members need to post here to help you. YSHSfan and others know way more than me about this stuff.

But here is a warning: I think you are on the right track with buying either a HSS1332 (new model) or a used HS1332 (old model) or a used HS1128 (old model) or a used HS928 (old model) in good shape. Now you know what to look for to determine what "good shape" is. And although overpriced IMHO, that HS928 may not be too bad at say $1,500. IMHO, add side skid shoes to the auger bucket sides on all Hondas.

http://snowblowerskids.com/

But there have been many, many, many complaints here about the HSS928 (new model) being underpowered and a chute clogger and apparently the HSS928 has remained unchanged for this upcoming season. (IMHO, they will eventually put an 11 hp engine on it.)

Stop and read:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/88113-new-honda-928-has-mistake.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...s-clogging-list-forum-members-complaints.html

If you have an incline, IMHO you want a tracked machine because of superior traction. If you have dirt or gravel, IMHO you want a tracked machine because you can set the height of the auger bucket with your foot peddle.

You are a smart buyer to join and read here first. I didn't. So, my first purchase (although only $350) was a mistake so I still have that 20 year old Ariens ST1032 for you (free delivery to Meyers) when you want it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Overall that HS928 seems in pretty good condition IMO.
The auger serrations have a bit of wear on them but not bad at all.
The chute inner paint finish looks mint, which means not used in gravel.
The tires seem to be way over-inflated.
The auger housing sides shape and the rear skid mounting area tell you that it was made in 2009 or earlier (2010 and later have different sides, see following picture)









The price is high.

I'd suggest you look for a left over tracked HS928TA(S) (you may be able to get one for ~$2000 with 3 year warranty).

Or look for a good used one in the $700-1200 this time of the year.


----------



## RyanNsandy (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks for thefollow up post E359 & YSHSfan. . I almost pulled the trigger on a new HSS928AATD. A local dealer is giving me a "deal" at $2679.99. I'll keep my eye out for the suggested used model. I do want an electric start for when the Mrs needs to use in my absence. 

Again, appreciate you guys sharing your knowledge.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can also look for a good used HS828TAS, HS1132TAS on HS1332TAS. There have been some complaints about the new HSS clogging on wet/heavy snow slush, but according to [email protected] (he works for Honda) the number of complaints is less than 1%. The new HSS line up has various features that make it "easier" to use which are "power steering" (this feature makes a tremendous difference vs the old HS models), hydraulic shock height assist, turn key 12v start with on board battery (ATD only) and motorized chute controls. Parts replacements are also quite a bit more reasonably priced vs the Old HS series.


----------



## taglic (Aug 15, 2017)

Great info here, thank you. I may also be purchasing a used HS928 that supposidly has only been used 6 times. I can't tell from the photos I've seen of it if it has skid shoes so I'll be checking it out carefully. 
Here's a link to it, let me know what you think? 
https://albany.craigslist.org/for/d/com-snowblower/6223128725.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

taglic said:


> Great info here, thank you. I may also be purchasing a used HS928 that supposidly has only been used 6 times. I can't tell from the photos I've seen of it if it has skid shoes so I'll be checking it out carefully.
> Here's a link to it, let me know what you think?
> https://albany.craigslist.org/for/d/com-snowblower/6223128725.html


Looks very clean except perhaps slight wear on the auger serrations (the shinny spots-not bad at all as far as I can tell). It is 2010 or newer. Good luck with the purchase....


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

taglic said:


> Great info here, thank you. I may also be purchasing a used HS928 that supposidly has only been used 6 times. I can't tell from the photos I've seen of it if it has skid shoes so I'll be checking it out carefully.
> Here's a link to it, let me know what you think?
> https://albany.craigslist.org/for/d/com-snowblower/6223128725.html


I took a closer look inside the chute and a lot of paint is missing from it. If it was indeed used only 6 times it must have been on gravel..... look at it carefully..... Besides that it does look very clean....


----------

